# Equipo de Sonido LG FSH - 976



## patiro (Oct 28, 2005)

Por favor quisiera ver si alguien me da ayuda de alguna pagina o mejor aun si alguien sabe cual es la Numeración de Integrados de Salida de Audio, ya que se me quemo el equipo de Sonido es un LG  FSH - 976 y necesito saber cual es la numeración para cómpralos de nuevo.

Muchas  gracias por su ayuda y es un buen sitio..

Patiro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Y por que no miras el numero en el cuerpo de su encapsulado? acaso el daño fue tal que ya no hay restos de encapsulado?

En todo caso, puedes buscar el diagrama circuital de ese equipo, en esta pagina:

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------

